# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB, Güney Kore ile serbest ticaret anlaşması imzaladı

## bozok

*AB, Güney Kore ile serbest ticaret anlaşması imzaladı*



*15:26 | 06 Ekim 2010*

Yıllık yaklaşık 70 milyar avroluk ticaret hacmine sahip Avrupa Birliği ve Güney Kore, serbest ticaret anlaşması imzaladı.

AB Komisyonu’nun ticaretten sorumlu üyesi Karel de Gucht, AB Dönem Başkanı Belçika’nın Başbakan Yardımcısı ve Dışişleri Bakanı Steven Vanackere ve Güney Kore Ticaret Bakanı Jong-hoon Kim tarafından imzalanan anlaşma 1 Ocak’ta yürürlüğe girecek.

Anlaşmayla sanayi ve tarım ürünlerinde gümrük vergilerinin yüzde 98,7’si 5 yıl içinde kademeli olarak kaldırılacak ve uzun vadede tamamen gümrüksüz ticaretin önü açılacak.

AB-Güney Kore serbest ticaret anlaşması, ABD, Kanada ve Meksika arasında 1994 yılında yürürlüğe giren 1 trilyon dolarlık NAFTA’nın (Kuzey Amerika Serbest Ticaret Anlaşması) ardından dünyanın ikinci büyük serbest ticaret anlaşması oldu.

Anlaşmayla Güney Kore’nin yılda 1,6 milyar avroluk ve AB’nin de yılda 1,1 milyar avroluk gümrük vergisinden vazgeçeceği hesaplandı.

Anlaşmadan en çok Güney Koreli otomotiv, televizyon ve beyaz eşya üreticileri ile AB’li ilaç, kimya ve tarım ürünü ihracatçılarının faydalanması bekleniyor.
Eurostat verilerine göre, AB’nin 9’uncu büyük dış ticaret ortağı olan Güney Kore, bu yılın ilk yarısında AB’ye 19,2 milyar avroluk ihracat yaparak karşılığında 12,9 milyar avroluk ithalat gerçekleştirdi.

Bu arada AB, Malezya’yla da serbest ticaret anlaşması imzalamak için müzakereleri başlattı.


*MİLLİYET*

----------

